# how to get rid of love handles?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, Im dieting to get as lean as possible, but noticed my love handles still there, obviously I know I have to keep doign cardio to burn off the fat, however dont suppose theres anyway to rid of love handles quicker?

side bends? ab work? what are peoples suggestions

atm I do cardio with a fat loss belt wrapped tight around my waist, hoping it will flatten out my tummy

thanks


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

have the same problem mate whats your diet, i think posting that normally gets a lot of good responses, i use a major ab work out plan 3 times a week but im revising it right now because there is a danger i maybe overtraining, i will post it soon with pictures so that may help,

to be honest love handles are a common problem if you want to disguise them work on getting that V shape ie shoulders and back, ensure theres lots of cardio work to about 65% of your heart rate any good treadmill at a gym will work it out for you, keep an eye on my post what do you think in this section as i will post my training its pretty much ab and side orientated.


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm the same pal, if i start to put on abit of fat the first place it shows is the love handles and glutes. Its just a case of keep hitting the cardio and dieting well.

I'm not aware of any specific excecises for those areas, in terms of reducing fat........


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

ive jsut up loaded some pictures of my ab training technique in my what do you think thread have a look it seems to work for me

your right tho lethal spot fat reduction is a MYTH researched proved that doing 250,000 crunches would only burn 1lb of fat at thats allover body, i pitty the guy who did that many crunches lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

certain videos on youtube, watch that and click on links, im going to start following these, guess just takes times anyway so just be patient


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

you cant spot reduce, meaning take fat off in one particular area, you have to loose fat all over, it doesn't matter what you are doing for your midsection unless you get diet and cardio sorted the handles will be there.

Post up your daily diet and cardio sessions.

If you are loosing fat still it may just be the case that you store your fat as love handles, keep dieting and it should come off.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

want2getstrong said:


> certain videos on youtube, watch that and click on links, im going to start following these, guess just takes times anyway so just be patient


mate that will literally just develop side abs, all you'll do is make your love handles look worse, and the muscle underneath the fat will grow and the fat will look bigger, you need cardio vascular i do it 6 times a week with a strong diet its the only way made and that the honest truth guide like that on you tube or like the one i posted are to strengthen the muscle and stretch it like greek goddess said it will help eliminate your love handles but im sure she has a fantastic diet and does a good amount of cv as well.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

side bends wont help you lose weight from that area and can actually cause your waist to thicken as it firms the muscle in that area especially if you use weights with the side bends...so dont use weights.

doing abs is a good idea to firm the core section. your diet will affect whether you have lorv handles.... as you lose fat those pesky lovely wobbly bits will reduce.

so get into a low fat lower carb diet and do some cv.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

definatly agree with the ladies on this one, its a real shame tho there are soo many people / products out there selling miss information type loose the love handles into googles and you'll find a ton of website giving you false information and charging for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I know you cannot spot reduce, wasnt intending that, more of toning the sides of the body, the love handles arent that bad but because Im a heavy squatter Im guessing its made my waist thick as well, which make the love handles stick out more, Im going to continue dieting for few weeks and see how it goes thanks everyone


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

best of luck mate keep us updated with your progress


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

fat loss belt??? hmmm


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

cool I will guys, fat loss belt, I bought from Argos years ago, its only about 4 pounds, wrap it around the belly area, I used it before when I was lean about 3 years ago, it created heat in the area,

Im just using it on treadmill, to be honest I find swimming is helping me better with fat burn, so will do more swimming as well


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

ah he means one of those ab belts that electrocute ya  mate they are no substitude for hard work, but your swimming and running will certainly help

ps i have one of those belts found that i could have it on full power and it done nothing great for me to be honest


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

want2getstrong said:


> cool I will guys, fat loss belt, I bought from Argos years ago, its only about 4 pounds, wrap it around the belly area, I used it before when I was lean about 3 years ago, it created heat in the area,
> 
> Im just using it on treadmill, to be honest I find swimming is helping me better with fat burn, so will do more swimming as well


LMFAO:laugh: -is this serious?

Post your diet and CV sessions up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

no not the electronic belt

I would never use that

its a belt you wrap around your waist, around your belly region, then you just run or walk on treadmill, its good, creates heat in the area.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

They can be a pig to shift as it's often 'brown fat' that accumulates here which is essentially a sponge which soaks up fat, full of blood vessels etc, as opposed to just a layer of fat which is found in other areas and can be burned off.

I was on a mission to shift mine before xmas when I got injured, and will be waging war on them as soon as I start training again.

I am hoping to blitz them and then keep them away. Whether that's possible I don't know.

Basically they are the last to go for most of us so you'll need to diet hard to shift them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> They can be a pig to shift as it's often 'brown fat' that accumulates here which is essentially a sponge which soaks up fat, full of blood vessels etc, as opposed to just a layer of fat which is found in other areas and can be burned off.
> 
> I was on a mission to shift mine before xmas when I got injured, and will be waging war on them as soon as I start training again.
> 
> ...


Ifyou want my opinion, HIIT cardio and swimming have worked quikest to aid fat loss especially in that area, slow cardio didnt work for me


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the same problem im afraid my friend. Doesnt matter what % BF I get down to - whatevers left sits on my hips.

Iv read a few articles on here and via the wonders of google that suggest the pear shape is partially down to how your body stores fat, i.e. genetics and partially due to insulin sensitivity.

We can do nothing about the genetics but can control insulin levels through very low GI dieting and exercise.

Not going to lie to you mate, its not easy fighting genetics but if you can get down to 5% BF then what love handles you have wont show much anway!! happy jogging...


----------

